# Golden grunts



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be a sign of pain. My Beau who is 12 1/2 used to be on Deramaxx and after awhile it wasnt working so well. I think they build up an immunity to it. So I switched him to Metacam. He has a heart problem so his choices of pain meds arent as available as most. But there is alot of meds out there that can help. 
I look at the groans like people do when they age, they will groan also when stiff getting up or down. I know I do. LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, when I was a little girl I always used to wonder why adults would moan and groan when they got up off the floor. Now I understand!!

It could be pain but I think it's more likely just the way joints and muscles behave with age. They just don't move the way they used to  

Daisy grunts too when she gets up or lays down .... just like I do :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since you know that she can take Deramaxx, why not give her a full therapeutic dose for a week and see if she stops grunting? That will answer your question!




Rascal said:


> I have a golden that will be 10 in a few days, lately she grunts when she is lying down and moving to a new position. I first thought this was a
> sound of relaxation, but now I think it is pain. I give her dermaxx as needed (not very often) and she has taken a joint supplement (gcm plus) for years.
> Has anyone had this experience with the grunting sounds?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry she's starting to feel the aches and pains of old age. I remember when Sam did also. He didn't grunt so much as he was terribly slow and deliberate when he laid down and would struggle a bit to get up. I had a harness for aiding him on the stairs. I used it to help him stand too. He was on aspirin and condroitin/glucosamine supplements. This combo seemed to help him greatly. He couldn't tolerate other pain meds. I hope she feels better soon.


----------

